# wild camping in the new forest



## kampaman (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi all.

This is my first post on here, it was recommended to me by someone, and it looks like a great useful site! If I find it helpful I will donate to become a paying member. My question is we go to the new forest quite a lot, but have always camped in the 'sandyballs' site near fordingbridge. Although there are a lot of surrounding areas that look like great spots to wild camp, I was told by others that you would likely be moved on if We tried to camp overnight there. Does anyone know of anywhere in the new forest area where we will get away with it?? Especially around august time as it gets very expensive to stay on the campsites during the school holidays! 

Regards,
Steve.


----------



## vindiboy (Oct 17, 2015)

You cannot wild camp in the New Forest, whilst there are many remote parking places in the Forest you are likely to be moved on in the night by Forest Rangers, there are however several pubs in  the Forest that encourage vanners to overnight if you use the pub, a good thing to do is to join the Camping and Caravan Club and use the weekend rallies that are held throughout the Forest on farms etc, [even Sandy Balls and Bashley Park ]or their Temporary Holiday sites ,cheap and well run, one at Lymington and New Milton for instance, or become a full member on here and have access to hundreds of Wild Camping POIs.


----------



## Steve121 (Oct 17, 2015)

From what I've seen, all the official car parks and lay-bys in the forest have signs displaying the bylaws forbidding parking at night, stating specific hours. But as stated, plenty of pubs welcome motor homes in their car parks overnight.


----------



## Tbear (Oct 18, 2015)

By the time you have spent £50 in the pub, it's a lot cheaper to bite the bullet, join the C&CC and stay on a site or THS.

Richard


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 18, 2015)

Tbear said:


> By the time you have spent £50 in the pub, it's a lot cheaper to bite the bullet, join the C&CC and stay on a site or THS.
> 
> Richard





Precisely     :idea:


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Oct 18, 2015)

Tbear said:


> By the time you have spent £50 in the pub, it's a lot cheaper to bite the bullet, join the C&CC and stay on a site or THS.
> 
> Richard



Unless you were going in the pub anyway


----------



## Tbear (Oct 18, 2015)

helen262 said:


> Unless you were going in the pub anyway



Probable true Helen. I know a few on here like to sink a few.  When I have organised meets, the first question is often how far to nearest pub. I drink very little now so it would be the price of two meals and maybe a bottle of wine which if memory serves will not be much under £50 in the Forest

Richard


----------



## kampaman (Oct 18, 2015)

vindiboy said:


> You cannot wild camp in the New Forest, whilst there are many remote parking places in the Forest you are likely to be moved on in the night by Forest Rangers, there are however several pubs in  the Forest that encourage vanners to overnight if you use the pub, a good thing to do is to join the Camping and Caravan Club and use the weekend rallies that are held throughout the Forest on farms etc, [even Sandy Balls and Bashley Park ]or their Temporary Holiday sites ,cheap and well run, one at Lymington and New Milton for instance, or become a full member on here and have access to hundreds of Wild Camping POIs.



Firstly thanks to everyone for your reply's. Funny enough I was thinking of joining the C&C club, I deff will now. I can also see this is obviously a popular and busy site, So I'll deff become a full member. The access to the wild camp destinations will make it worthwhile alone. I'm curious though are there anymore hard up classic camper owners on here? or do you all have 50k jobbies :camper:


----------



## Deleted member 42369 (Oct 18, 2015)

*Cls and Cs s*

Hi,
we live near the new forest, as said previously, wild camping is not allowed by the New Forest Park Authority and they have rangers who are known to enforce. We used to use a lovely £4 a night Camping and Caravan club cl behind the pub at Frogham, but sadly the lovely old owner had to give it up. There are however quite a few more cls or Caravan club cs s around the forest and its well worth trying those - you will have a great time trolling around by bike or walking from them, anywhere in the forest is worth a visit. Its just that totally free camping and the forest don't happen...


----------



## Deleted member 42369 (Oct 18, 2015)

*THS s*

p.s. I know of at least two farms, not a stones throw away from Sandyballs that host rallies and  THS s - these are all usually very good value compared to anything that calls itself a "Holiday Park". with all the attendant facilities (!) which you probably do not want.


----------



## karlpe (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi, I live on the hythe edge of the new forest and has been said wilding is not allowed and although there are many places you could hide it's not worth the trouble. Also it's a tick haven so beware of little buggers.


----------



## Asterix (Oct 18, 2015)

PioneerAdvantur said:


> Hi,
> we live near the new forest, as said previously, wild camping is not allowed by the New Forest Park Authority and they have rangers who are known to enforce. We used to use a lovely £4 a night Camping and Caravan club cl behind the pub at Frogham, but sadly the lovely old owner had to give it up. There are however quite a few more cls or Caravan club cs s around the forest and its well worth trying those - you will have a great time trolling around by bike or walking from them, anywhere in the forest is worth a visit. Its just that totally free camping and the forest don't happen...



As a local you should know better than to promote cycling in the new forest,the neighbours will string you up!!


----------



## Asterix (Oct 18, 2015)

Hill Cottage Farm and Hillside campsite are both near to Sandyballs on the other side of Fordingbridge,don't know their prices etc but gotta be worth a look,I especially like Hillside,very secluded and quiet.


----------



## alcam (Oct 18, 2015)

helen262 said:


> Unless you were going in the pub anyway


Exactly!


----------



## Tbear (Oct 18, 2015)

Tbear said:


> By the time you have spent £50 in the pub, it's a lot cheaper to bite the bullet, join the C&CC and stay on a site or THS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gina (Oct 19, 2015)

*What's a THS ?*



Tbear said:


> By the time you have spent £50 in the pub, it's a lot cheaper to bite the bullet, join the C&CC and stay on a site or THS.
> 
> Richard


What's a THS


----------



## Tbear (Oct 20, 2015)

gina said:


> What's a THS



Temp holiday site, often run for two or three weeks with just water and sewage but does vary somewhat.

Richard


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 20, 2015)

kampaman said:


> Firstly thanks to everyone for your reply's. Funny enough I was thinking of joining the C&C club, I deff will now. I can also see this is obviously a popular and busy site, So I'll deff become a full member. The access to the wild camp destinations will make it worthwhile alone. I'm curious though are there anymore hard up classic camper owners on here? or do you all have 50k jobbies :camper:



Don't know about classic campers, but a huge variety of vans, self builds to rv, and old to new. Main thing is most peeps are friendly and helpful.:wave:


----------



## flyinghigh (Oct 20, 2015)

kampaman said:


> Firstly thanks to everyone for your reply's. Funny enough I was thinking of joining the C&C club, I deff will now. I can also see this is obviously a popular and busy site, So I'll deff become a full member. The access to the wild camp destinations will make it worthwhile alone. I'm curious though are there anymore hard up classic camper owners on here? or do you all have 50k jobbies :camper:



Naah mine is only worth £49,995. as my missus keeps telling me, it's not what you got! it's the way you use it that counts:lol-053:


----------



## Asterix (Oct 20, 2015)

kampaman said:


> I'm curious though are there anymore hard up classic camper owners on here? or do you all have 50k jobbies :camper:



Yes,I'm one of those hard up ones with a classic (read cheap) mh,in fact I have to perform unspeakable acts just to afford the WC membership! Mines an 85 T1 Merc,what are you driving?


----------



## Dougw (Oct 20, 2015)

8.5 k 1995 Hymer for us


----------



## vivall (Oct 20, 2015)

And ours is a 1988 Talbot Express Talisman.


----------

